# Intel Core i7-12700K



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2021)

With the Core i7-12700K, Intel has released a formidable competitor to AMD's Ryzen 5800X and even 5900X. Thanks to eight powerful Golden Cove cores, the processor handles all workloads very well, including gaming. Compared to the i9-12900K, it runs almost as fast, but much cooler, with better efficiency.

*Show full review*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2021)

The lack of 4 of the Ecores doesn't seem to hold it back much. IMHO, this is the better value of the three models.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Nov 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The lack of 4 of the Ecores doesn't seem to hold it back much. IMHO, this is the better value of the three models.



Yep this would be the one I would purchase.


----------



## Al Chafai (Nov 4, 2021)

it seems that the i5 is the star of the show yet again, the perfect balance between power consumption heat output and performance gains in terms of single and multithreaded workloads. a 360mm CLC is a must for people doing some heavy workloads indeed.


----------



## Gradius2 (Nov 4, 2021)

I can get a 5800X for $345 right now.

But I'll wait to see how 12700 prices goes.  No rush, I'm still on 2600K.

5900X is in problem @ $524 (too expensive).


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The lack of 4 of the Ecores doesn't seem to hold it back much. IMHO, this is the better value of the three models.



It's always strange how the middle child gets ignored.  

Always been like that, no love for the 9700K 10700K 11700K and on team red the 5800X was much maligned and the 3700X/3800X were also often ignored.  These were always my favorites.

That said the dynamic is changed a bit this time.  12600K 6+4 is not so much different from 8+4, which is not so much different from 8+8.   Seems like less differentiation top to bottom now except in things like compress/decompress and encoding.


----------



## r9 (Nov 4, 2021)

Intel dominating the price/perf chart I thought I would never see that.


----------



## WhoDecidedThat (Nov 4, 2021)

In Igor Lab's review, (<- linked here) they measure CPU power consumption when gaming -






and measure watts consumed per fps.






Just putting it out there as an additional data point to consider.


----------



## ModEl4 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi @W1zzard, one of the most interesting pages (clock profiles) is missing from the reviews, there you used to give us an indication of what frequency the CPU cores working depending on the instruction set used in the workflow and also per number of cores used. Are you planning to update the articles? Even if the scheduler is directing the job at the efficiency cores only or doesn't distribute correctly in every case, it would also be interesting to disable the efficiency cores and check it or come with some other solution i guess. Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2021)

ModEl4 said:


> Are you planning to update the articles?


Yes, but I have to update my testing software with support for Alder Lake first.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 4, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> It's always strange how the middle child gets ignored.
> 
> Always been like that, no love for the 9700K 10700K 11700K and on team red the 5800X was much maligned and the 3700X/3800X were also often ignored.  These were always my favorites.
> 
> That said the dynamic is changed a bit this time.  12600K 6+4 is not so much different from 8+4, which is not so much different from 8+8.   Seems like less differentiation top to bottom now except in things like compress/decompress and encoding.



I liked the 9700K enough to buy one when MicroCenter had 9th-gen on fire sale.  Definitely would have never gone for it at list.

It's not too surprising to me that the x700 parts lag a bit in mindshare.  Performance junkies with money go for the x900s, and value-conscious buyers see the mismatch between performance gained vs. extra money spent and stick with x600.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Nov 4, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> It's always strange how the middle child gets ignored.
> 
> Always been like that, no love for the 9700K 10700K 11700K and on team red the 5800X was much maligned and the 3700X/3800X were also often ignored.  These were always my favorites.
> 
> That said the dynamic is changed a bit this time.  12600K 6+4 is not so much different from 8+4, which is not so much different from 8+8.   Seems like less differentiation top to bottom now except in things like compress/decompress and encoding.



Not for me : )

Had 7600K, 9700K and been playing around with a 11700K which is actually a pretty good CPU. Hence I would like a 12700K  

Edit: Hey @W1zzard does the Alder Lake DDR5 have gear memory OC like Rocket lake?

Sorry if you mentioned this in your Intro, would just like to clear things up.

Thanks.


----------



## Devastator0 (Nov 4, 2021)

So, hopefully not an ignorant question here, if I have a device on Windows 10 running DDR4, I wouldn't see any benefits to these new chips? Also, I'd love to see a follow up on how the new chips affects older games as previously reported it would. I've got a few people lined up for new systems and I don't want them pulling the trigger on 12th gen CPU's if it messes with their old stuff.


----------



## ncrs (Nov 4, 2021)

Devastator0 said:


> So, hopefully not an ignorant question here, if I have a device on Windows 10 running DDR4, I wouldn't see any benefits to these new chips? Also, I'd love to see a follow up on how the new chips affects older games as previously reported it would. I've got a few people lined up for new systems and I don't want them pulling the trigger on 12th gen CPU's if it messes with their old stuff.


Those are not an ignorant questions at all.

You will require a new motherboard to specifically allow these new CPUs and DDR4. Upgrading to DDR5 will require another new motherboard.

The Windows 10 question is complex, and better described by AnandTech's article. If you disable the E-cores in BIOS, the compatibility should be OK, and you will potentially get AVX-512 back (if the motherboard exposes this: ASUS, Gigabyte and AsRock seem to, but MSI doesn't, yet).

Old game issues are related to 2 types of cores present. One solution is a BIOS setting that will disable/park the E-cores when Scroll Lock is enabled, which should avoid those issues (theoretically). The availability of this BIOS setting is another unknown that has to be research when choosing the motherboard.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 4, 2021)

blanarahul said:


> According to Igor Lab's review (<- linked here) where they measure CPU power consumption when gaming -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's kind of funny how much flack the AMD crowd has given, and failed to look at that site.

In the gaming benchmarks there, the AMD boxes are running DDR4-3800 1:1 meaning IF is 1900.  That's like the 1% for IF.  

By contrast he must've lost the DDR5 lotto as he is running it in Gear 2 on Alder Lake.  Meaning, it is 1:2

DDR4 on AL seems to pull more power, DDR5 is more efficient so its saving power there.  Also running Gear 2 will make AL even more efficient 

Of course this puts Zen 3 in the best light for performance (running 3800 1:1 IF 1900) and AL in the worst light for performance.  At the same time putting Zen 3 in the worst light for efficiency.  In their gaming benchmarks it's effectively a tie between AL and Zen 3, except that AL still wins 1% lows in that setup.  

Results are I'm sure totally valid for the configured systems but few bother to actually read the test setup.  

My interpretation of all of this along with other reviews is that you can make AL as fast as you want or as efficient as you want, and you can win or tie on the other metric, which is effectively a clean sweep as far as AL vs Zen 3.  Me personally, I'd go for performance primarily, and thinking most around here would.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2021)

Outback Bronze said:


> does the Alder Lake DDR5 have gear memory OC like Rocket lake?


Alder Lake has Gear 1 and 2 like Rocket Lake, but also Gear 4, which does exactly what you'd expect given the name. DDR5 at any reasonable speed requires Gear 2, which is what I used (and double checked)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> 12600K 6+4 is not so much different from 8+4, which is not so much different from 8+8.


Except the power usage and heat. The 6+4 & 8+4 both eat up far less power and produce far less heat...then the price.



W1zzard said:


> Yes, but I have to update my testing software with support for Alder Lake first.


I imagine that is a real problem for most testers and reviewers..

These initial runs of tests will likely just be a sneak-peek of the potential these CPU's have to offer. Once software support is more fleshed out the full potential will be easier to measure.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Nov 4, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> It's kind of funny how much flack the AMD crowd has given, and failed to look at that site.
> 
> In the gaming benchmarks there, the AMD boxes are running DDR4-3800 1:1 meaning IF is 1900.  That's like the 1% for IF.
> 
> ...


I think you might have mixed this chart up though and it's actually the combination with ddr4 that is more efficient:




And considering that a decently high clocked ddr4 also seems to be the best performer, that's even better as you can get both better fps, less power and cheaper mobos&ram. It's like a triple win!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> Always been like that, no love for the 9700K 10700K 11700K and on team red the 5800X was much maligned and the 3700X/3800X were also often ignored.


Interestingly enough, those are the models I sell many more of. I think people are smart enough to know good value.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 5, 2021)

HenrySomeone said:


> I think you might have mixed this chart up though and it's actually the combination with ddr4 that is more efficient:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually like the way computerbase.de did it better though - limited the 12900K to 88 watts and it only lost 2% FPS or 125W and lose only 1%.  That's less than the avg difference between the 12900K vs 5950X.  So, if one wanted to, they could limit power and be more efficient and faster at games and not have to buy more than a $20 air cooler. 

Edit:  I should point out that while the 12900K was fine in games at 88 and 125W, it suffered in their application tests by 10-15% if I recall.  This knocked it well below a 5950X in multithreaded app performance.

It's only when one unlocks the thing or set it to 241/241W PL1=PL2 (or similar) that you lose efficiency.  Naturally there are all kinds of gradients in-between. 

It's pretty clear a lot of folks don't know what the K series chips are for - they are flexible.  The idea of out of the box experience with a K chip is kind of silly, sorta like what's the out of the box experience with play-doh.  You're supposed to mold the thing.



lexluthermiester said:


> Except the power usage and heat. The 6+4 & 8+4 both eat up far less power and produce far less heat...then the price.


Yup, I think the 12900K officially became unobtanium in the afternoon of Nov 4th, 2021.  Last price I saw was $1450 and it was bouncing between $1300 and $1600.



lexluthermiester said:


> Interestingly enough, those are the models I sell many more of. I think people are smart enough to know good value.



That is interesting.  Reviews typically give them short shrift.


----------



## Minus Infinity (Nov 5, 2021)

As someone that enjoyed Intel being smashed the last few years, I was still saying a year ago AL would surprise many people and being laughed at. Not going to buy AL at all, but looking forward to Raptor Lake and from what I'm hearing Zen4 has a huge surprise in store for those that need multi-threaded performance ahead of single threaded. Zen 4 comes in two flavours and the Zen 4D will be up to 32 cores on desktop and with a lot of stuff removed from the Zen 4 cores so IPC is maybe 20% lower, but will be multi-thread monsters. Zen 5 is even better, and as I said earlier this week, Zen 5 is indeed Big.little, but the little cores will be Zen 4D cores, that will destroy Gracemont's successor in Meteor Lake. RL will indeed face stiff competition and we know it's using the same Gracemont E cores as AL, just 2x as many.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 5, 2021)

I wonder what effect high DDR4 bandwidth & timings has on rocket lake with all these tests in comparison to alder lake with DDR5?
Also difficult to tell what effect win 10 has on all these tests too...
Some more variable to throw into the mix... oh the joys of I.T !


----------



## Vader (Nov 5, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> It's pretty clear a lot of folks don't know what the K series chips are for - they are flexible. The idea of out of the box experience with a K chip is kind of silly, sorta like what's the out of the box experience with play-doh. You're supposed to mold the thing.


I agree in sentiment, but... lowering/raising Power Limits as a feature has always been available for non-K chips.

IMO, since Comet Lake and onwards intel chips have consumed (when unrestrained) so much power, that you could buy the non-K SKU and "overclock" it by raising PL1/PL2, save some money and call it a day. Then intel enabled memory OC on non-Z chipsets and made K SKUs even less interesting still.

The only exception to all this has been the i5 1X600K, it could gain enough performance by OC to justify it's price. But for this release there is so little gained by overclocking, that i think even the 12600K might not be the more interesting chip of the lineup. We still don't know how non-K i5s will be configured though, there where some rumors that they might lose the E-cores. I guess we'll see next year.


----------



## arni-gx (Nov 5, 2021)

i7 12700k = the empire strikes back............ darth vader is the badass and the greatest supervillain on history..........


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> I wonder what effect high DDR4 bandwidth & timings has on rocket lake with all these tests in comparison to alder lake with DDR5?
> Also difficult to tell what effect win 10 has on all these tests too...
> Some more variable to throw into the mix... oh the joys of I.T !


My guess? DDR4 would not degrade performance much if at all. These new CPUs don't seem RAM speed bottlenecked/dependent/limited given the reviews elsewhere on the net.



arni-gx said:


> i7 12700k = the empire strikes back............ darth vader is the badass and the greatest supervillain on history..........


Um, why is Intel the evil empire? Seem like fanboying going on there..


----------



## Minus Infinity (Nov 5, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> I wonder what effect high DDR4 bandwidth & timings has on rocket lake with all these tests in comparison to alder lake with DDR5?
> Also difficult to tell what effect win 10 has on all these tests too...
> Some more variable to throw into the mix... oh the joys of I.T !


Well Anadtech has shown the effects of DDR4 vs DDR5 on the 12900K and it's only in high band-width multi-threaded tasks the DDR5 makes a difference and only in a few cases. High prices and high latency low speeds are why I am waiting for RL. In 12-15 months I expect a lot more choice and compelling products and hopefully more sensible prices on DDR5 to make it a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## arni-gx (Nov 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Um, why is Intel the evil empire? Seem like fanboying going on there..



well, for my point of view..... galactic empire by sith lord, is the best of the best empire in all universe.........including this new alder lake series by intel cpu..... ^^


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> My guess? DDR4 would not degrade performance much if at all. These new CPUs don't seem RAM speed bottlenecked/dependent/limited given the reviews elsewhere on the net.




The testing here was done with DDR5-6000 & compared with DDR4-3600, where as the default RAM speeds should be DDR5-4800 & DDR4-3200. 

Results here demonstrate OC memory & by a large margin indeed, 2,400MHz to be precise. I'd also prefer testing done with Win10 & then 11 to compare side by side.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Nov 5, 2021)

Just ordered a 12700K with Asus Prime P Z690 DDR4. That board is all I need. Ill get a DDR5 board when it matures. Board will match my Brushed Aluminum HTPC case.

Do I need it? No

Do I want it? Yes

Do I love hardware? Yes : )


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> The testing here was done with DDR5-6000 & compared with DDR4-3600


True, but DDR4 has tighter timings. The perfomance gap is never very big from one type of RAM to another during a generation jump. History has proven this.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> W1zzard said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but I have to update my testing software with support for Alder Lake first.
> ...


not really .. unless they write their own software. Update in that context means I need to look at the code for my in-house "turbo frequency test" and change it so that it reports ADL results correctly and P/E cores separately


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> not really .. unless they write their own software. Update in that context means I need to look at the code for my in-house "turbo frequency test" and change it so that it reports ADL results correctly and P/E cores separately


Ah, ok. I see what you mean. Thought you were talking about benching/testing software in general and needed to grab updates as they come out. A number of benching/testing suites have been having a few issues and need updating.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 5, 2021)

Well very interesting results, definitely high performance and I really like the idea.  However, that power consumption...  The overclocking really punched the power consumption and temps.  I really want to see what it would do under my LC loop.


----------



## FeelinFroggy (Nov 5, 2021)

Maybe its time I replace my good old 8700k.  I would see a decent framerate boost.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> True, but DDR4 has tighter timings. The perfomance gap is never very big from one type of RAM to another during a generation jump. History has proven this.


Yes but also need to factor in bios maturity on the relevant platforms. It's never an apples to apples comparison, no matter who the reviewer is or are.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Nov 5, 2021)

GhostRyder said:


> However, that power consumption...



I will be undervolting at any given speed. No power or heat problems for me : )


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Yes but also need to factor in bios maturity on the relevant platforms. It's never an apples to apples comparison, no matter who the reviewer is or are.


Good point. Still, I think it was wise for Intel to support both types of RAM. It makes the price of an upgrade path much easier because a lot of people can reuse their existing RAM.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good point. Still, I think it was wise for Intel to support both types of RAM. It makes the price of an upgrade path much easier because a lot of people can reuse their existing RAM.


Most certainly, but I think DDR4 will gimp AL performance somewhat. Reminds me of the days when Phenom II had the dual DDR2/DDR3 IMC. The best of that chip was seen with DDR3.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Most certainly, but I think DDR4 will gimp AL performance somewhat.


I don't think that is going to happen. The current benchmarks all over the net certainly are not showing that.


AlwaysHope said:


> Reminds me of the days when Phenom II had the dual DDR2/DDR3 IMC. The best of that chip was seen with DDR3.


While true, that was only with DDR3-1333 and up. DDR3-800/1066 did not compete well with DDR2-667 or 800. DDR3-1333 didn't start hitting shelves until 2 years after DDR3 hit the market. The same thing happened with Socket775. It wasn't until 1333 & 1600 did DDR3 pull away from DDR2 in performance. We're not going to see DDR5 take the lead until the 6000mhz kits are commonly available. Until then higher-end DDR4 will be the better choice.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't think that is going to happen. The current benchmarks all over the net certainly are not showing that.


That's because DDR4 has matured, especially with high end kits. 


lexluthermiester said:


> While true, that was only with DDR3-1333 and up. DDR3-800/1066 did not compete well with DDR2-667 or 800. DDR3-1333 didn't start hitting shelves until 2 years after DDR3 hit the market. The same thing happened with Socket775. It wasn't until 1333 & 1600 did DDR3 pull away from DDR2 in performance. We're not going to see DDR5 take the lead until the 6000mhz kits are commonly available. Until then higher-end DDR4 will be the better choice.


Yes, I should have been more specific with bandwidth speeds.


----------



## Anth0789 (Nov 7, 2021)

Yep can't wait to see the difference from my old 7700K to 12700K, should be a huge jump.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2021)

Anth0789 said:


> Yep can't wait to see the difference from my old 7700K to 12700K, should be a huge jump.


Oh goodness yes. That'll be a huge jump! That's like jumping from Pentium D to Core i7-920.


----------



## The King (Nov 10, 2021)

Review of the 12700K.


Spoiler: Intel Core i7-12700K & 12700KF CPU Review, Benchmarks, & Efficiency vs. AMD Ryzen


----------



## RobertR (Nov 18, 2021)

Indeed (on the expected large perf boost): I am replacing my almost-5-years old *[non-K]* Core i7-7700 with the 12700K! 

I wouldn't be purchasing a "K" model now if I wouldn't have to wait an unspecified amount of time for the 12700. 

I already have the 850W SeaSonic PS, the Fractal Design Define 7 case, and oh yes, an RTX 3070 - just waiting for the 12700K, and I am going for a Gigabyte Aorus Master - both of which are in the mail (literally), but the rub of course, is the G.Skill with tighter timings Z5 RGB DDR5.  Sigh.

I am planning on using a Noctua NH-D15S (the "S" means only one fan, reducing the weight but not losing too much of the cooling capacity) - does anyone see an issue with this cooling solution for the 12700K?  I was thinking about a 280mm AIO, but as I stubbornly insist on having an optical drive, there doesn't look to be _quite _enough room along the top inside of the case for the radiator (it's close).

Finally, should I be concerned about the weight of the Noctua?  Intel sorta says that the max weight of the cooler is like 950 grams, whereas the Noctua NH-D15S is a little over 1.1 kg... I would think that Gigabyte would reinforce the socket area of a mobo this expensive, but?


----------



## pzmosquito (Nov 18, 2021)

I plan on upgrading my 4790K as well. I'm still deciding between 12700K and 12900K.

- both CPUs have same number of P-Cores, and games "should" only run on P-Cores. For incompatible games, most motherboards have option to disable E-Cores. This makes me want to go for 12700K.

- looking at Intel's roadmap, the 13th gen will keep the 8 P-Cores and double the number of E-Cores, that means E-Cores will play a more important role down the road. That makes me want to go for 12900K.

For my old 4790K, either one will be a huge upgrade. I already placed order on 12900K (thanks Best Buy for not gouging the price), but still debating if I should cancel and get 12700K instead...


----------



## Lucifermorningstar (Dec 3, 2021)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE do a video about HOW you've fit the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 with the retrofit kit that we can order from Arctic. I've the exact same CPU but with ASUS ROG Strix Z690-A Gaming WiFi D4.
It seems that you'ce put the O-rings on TOP? But it's totally different in Arctics so called "manuall" I post the link to it and how it looks from my Reddit post. PLEEEEEEASE help. THANKS








						ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 360 Rev 6 - User Manual
					

Get your ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 360 Rev 6 user manual. Detailed explanation with coloured schematics, photos, animations and videos.




					support.arctic.de


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2021)

Lucifermorningstar said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE do a video about HOW you've fit the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 with the retrofit kit that we can order from Arctic. I've the exact same CPU but with ASUS ROG Strix Z690-A Gaming WiFi D4.
> It seems that you'ce put the O-rings on TOP? But it's totally different in Arctics so called "manuall" I post the link to it and how it looks from my Reddit post. PLEEEEEEASE help. THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


you're having bad contact problems? bottom of the pump ends up sitting on a capacitor. just screw off the plastic cover


----------



## Lucifermorningstar (Dec 4, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> you're having bad contact problems? bottom of the pump ends up sitting on a capacitor. just screw off the plastic cover


Thank you, but no I'm not there. The backplate nuts are not coming through the MOBO. They are barely even. But I see that the Techpowerup have the O-rings on the CPU side of the MOBO (it seems), but in the SH*****Y) "manuall of Arctic they have the O-rings the backplate nuts and on the back.!? 
VERY confusing "manual" and first if you lok at the "preparation" you see something and then "installation" you see something else. SO MAD


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2021)

Lucifermorningstar said:


> Thank you, but no I'm not there. The backplate nuts are not coming through the MOBO. They are barely even. But I see that the Techpowerup have the O-rings on the CPU side of the MOBO (it seems), but in the SH*****Y) "manuall of Arctic they have the O-rings the backplate nuts and on the back.!?
> VERY confusing "manual" and first if you lok at the "preparation" you see something and then "installation" you see something else. SO MAD


The backplate fits through just fine here. I just moved the o-rings to the other side, so they hold down that backplate a little bit and it's easier to screw in the posts from the other side. This system sucks and I've shared that feedback with Arctic


----------



## Lucifermorningstar (Dec 4, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> The backplate fits through just fine here. I just moved the o-rings to the other side, so they hold down that backplate a little bit and it's easier to screw in the posts from the other side. This system sucks and I've shared that feedback with Arctic


Which MOBO? So you moved the O-rings to the "top" where the CPU is? Does DUMB ASS Backplate nuts are way to short man. . I just ordered the Corsair iCUE H150i ELITE CAPELLIX, payed 2,99 for the Retro fit and hopefully I'll NEVER have to see Arctics STUPID A** cooler. I tried as hard as I could without breaking my brand new DAMN MOBO. One of the standoffs where NEVER standing uppright, it was always leaning. 
It's a shame becuase I really wanted it.



W1zzard said:


> The backplate fits through just fine here. I just moved the o-rings to the other side, so they hold down that backplate a little bit and it's easier to screw in the posts from the other side. This system sucks and I've shared that feedback with Arctic


DAAAAAAAAMN STUPID ARCTIC. I'll return my STUPID Arctid BS "cooler"


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 7, 2022)

Did I read this review correctly? My conclusion was 30 Celsius increase in temps when you OC or remove power limits, and basically no to little gain worthwhile in FPS in games at 1440p... 

That seems rather interesting, 30 Celsius is quite a lot...


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> My conclusion was 30 Celsius increase in temps when you OC or remove power limits, and basically no to little gain worthwhile in FPS in games at 1440p...


Correct, but its mostly due to the higher voltage required to achieve the OC


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2022)

On top of the "Value and conclusion" page I read:



> The Intel Core *i9*-12700K will sell for around $420.



Thanks for the review though.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 25, 2022)

In Cinebench R23 I got a good score @ stock speed of 22813 Multi but a lousy 1911 Single?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> In Cinebench R23 I got a good score @ stock speed of 22813 Multi but a lousy 1911 Single?



That's right in line with the review results.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 25, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> That's right in line with the review results.
> 
> View attachment 252345



Ok, it's not too lousy   

But W1zz got *1939* single core while my multi is better than his, weirdly enough (@stock).


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jun 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> In Cinebench R23 I got a good score @ stock speed of 22813 Multi but a *lousy 1911 Single*?


Lousy? I wouldn't even say that compared to 12900KS and it's miles better than any Ryzen... (honestly I believe it will stay above even Zen4)


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 25, 2022)

HenrySomeone said:


> Lousy? I wouldn't even say that compared to 12900KS and it's miles better than any Ryzen... (honestly I believe it will stay above even Zen4)



I already corrected that... 



P4-630 said:


> Ok, it's not too lousy



It's just weird that it scores better in Multi than W1zz's!


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jun 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> It's just weird that it scores better in Multi than W1zz's!


Yeah, small discrepancies like that happen and are actually relatively common, even with identical components and much more so when they aren't (by that I mean the rest of the system, not the cpu, obviously).


----------



## SoppingClam (Nov 3, 2022)

Surprised you could still use the Noctua NH-U14S for the i7-12700k + i9-12900k. I used that cooler/hs back in the day with a i7-4770k @ 4.5ghz and sure did a great job.  However, I upgraded to a NH-D15 with a Corsair 5000X case after upgrading to a i7-10700k as the heatsink for the NH-D15 is literally double the weight and also has twice the fans brilliant fans. Yet, I decided to give a 360mm AIO a go with my i7-10700k to see how it compared and with the case doing a great job having basically no cables in the front & 3 very impressive front case fans doing the job, I had the radiator mounted nicely up the top with the fans pushing the heat upward. 

Yet, I decided to go back to the NH-D15 and as I actually wanted to do was use the 360 AIO on my RTX 2080 Ti with the NZXT bracket and a Noctua NF-A9 PWM mounted on the NZXT bracket for the vram. Thats another story, but after upgrading to 338w bios the Asus 2080 Ti was able to perform like it should., and since I have been running 4k for about a decade now, the card and whole PC was a happy beast. 
With the radiator mounted at the front it would be super rare for the the GPU corre to hit 40 degrees and even the vram was barely warm to touch. Made for some serious 3DMark scores and with consistent temps being so low the core would hardly move between 2115-2175mhz. 

Unfortunately, not sure if it was because the cat ran past my PC and yanked the cable out the back but the card started having issues. So, it was recently time to upgrade.

I bought a i7-12700k, 12gb MSI Suprim X 3080, 2x16gb Corsair Vengeance DDR5 5600mhz and because an almost month wait for Noctua to send a bracket to make it fit with the 1700 socket I put the 360mm Thermaltake AIO I had on the 2080 Ti on and was certainly doing great. But I actually prefer the NH-D15 for a few reasons. 

I think due to my case having no obstructions, the Noctua NH-D15 being in there has actually made both my ram and GPU cooler. With such a massive heatsink when running how your guide was done with say 5.0ghz P-all cores and 4.0 e-all cores with a MSI z690 Edge Wifi and my setup, the max temp I got was 81c on P-core 5. This is with my fan profiles ramping up as temp does and not max all the time. IIt seems the massive heatsink and decent airflow coming in, when not gaming and running my GPU at 2160mhz, DDR5 @ 5800mhz, Cores at 5.1 and 4.1 etc. I'd like to just say AIO are great but heck, when all the components are dialed in nicely, it's time to get a NH-D15 and spend some time in the bios getting your OC right.


----------

